# Corrupt Presbyterianism



## PresReformed (Jul 26, 2009)

Corrupt Presbyterianism: Common Practices Exposed. Excellent afternoon teaching by Pastor Schwertley today.


----------



## TimV (Jul 26, 2009)

Could you or someone else give a summery of the tape?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 26, 2009)

Listening right now.


----------



## Edward (Jul 26, 2009)

PresReformed said:


> Excellent afternoon teaching by Pastor Schwertley today.



A conclusion on which we'll have to disagree. 

Rather than risking mis-characterizing what he has said, I'll just pull out one quote. "NAPARC is a dishonest, sinful, organization."


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jul 26, 2009)

I was able to listen to about 5 minutes before I decided that his shrill, bombastic rhetoric was not in keeping with the peaceful Lord's Day I was enjoying.


----------

